# Insight Appreciated: Okuma Solaris vs Tica



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi Folks,

I haven't posted in a long time, but I'm always here reading.

The time has come to upgrade rod and reel. 90% of my fishing is done in the bay. 10% is done on the Outer Banks and AI at Chincoteague. Right now I can only afford one 12' surf spinning rod.

I have narrowed my choices to the Tica rod or the Okuma Solaris rod, paired with the Okuma EB65 reel (specs for all 3 are listed below, followed by 4 questions) and 30lb Power Pro. I have never owned a 12' rod. 

The following specs were taken from Digitaldagger(by the way the Tica is on sale for $86):
Tica Rod:
UEHA836502S, 12', XH, Surf Spinning, 15 - 40, *4 - 10*, 2, $104.00, *$86.00*

Okuma Solaris Rod:
SSS1202MHI, 12'0", MH, Surf Spinning, 20 - 40, *3 - 8*, 2, $78.00

Okuma Reel
EB-65, 4.5:1, 9 + 1, 27.6, 330/12 275/15 205/20, $94.00

My concerns deal with the rods.
1) Given that I am an average caster, which of the two rods would I probably be able to cast 5oz of lead (no bait) the farthest?

2) Which of the two rods would be most sensitive in detecting bites? I have had a problem in the past detecting bites on the Outer Banks using friends' 12' Ugly Sticks.

3) Which of the two rods do you think is the most reliable? For example, on P&S it seems that I have read frequently about Tica tips coming off. But there have been some reports of problems with the Solaris tips and even rod breakage. 

4) Regarding ocean surf fishing, it seems that the Tica (4-10oz) would be able to handle 8nBait better than the Solaris (3-8oz). Would there be a significant advantage of one rod over the other for ocean use? 

I'm going to buy one of these rods this week. I'd appreciate your opinions on any or all of the 4 questions. Thanks in advance for all your help!  

Blue Heron


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Personally, I like the Solaris much better. Out the box. I could throw the Solaris with no problem. For some reason, my timing was never right with my Tica. I sold my Tica for 50% of what I paid for it ( I had used it maybe 3 times). Some people love the Tica, I'm just not one of them. I would think, that the Solaris would be better at detecting a bite then the Tica. Generally speaking, the rod that can cast more is normally stiffer. The Solaris is perfect for the bay in my eyes.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I to prefer*

the Solaris over the Tica! I own 5 of them in both spinning and casting. IMO for a off the shelf rod they are hard to beat. ....Tightlines


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

Solaris, i'm waiting on my 3rd one right now. a the 12' conventional . Can't wait to try it out it but looks like that will have to wait until the weather clears. i have both spinning and conv and never had a problem.

Wtrdog


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Go with the Okuma;TICA has a bad track record*

A hard choice but the Solaris is bettter.I've had a TICA break on me before;and I've thrown 8oz on my Solaris with no problem.The TICA can throw 12oz;cause I did it last fall.The Solaris is more sensitive than the TICA.You'll probily fish the Bay more than the Ocean but I'm sure you'll be at AI or DE.I would go with the Solaris;and you know to use atleast 5+yds of mono backing with the braid.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

cheaper EB65 here
EB-65 275/15 10BB 4.5:1 27.6oz.
$77.99...................................................

http://www.jamestackle.com/okepixor.htm

If you call james he can get the 12ft Solaris, its not listed on the website but I think I payed $69. He is a little slow with shipping but he is a good guy and will take care of ya.

Also might want to check out the Coronado it is not as pretty as the EB65 but is more designed for "heavy salt". I have both and the CD90 is my work horse 
CD-90 330/25 4BB 4.5:1 26oz.
$74.99


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Tica


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I think it really depends on your casting style. Do you put more emphasis on power or technique? I know that FLF can cast 8oz on an OM better than I can but I think that I can cast 5oz better on a Solaris than he can. I know that a Tica isn't an OM but it is stiffer and is designed to cast more weight than a solaris. According to your post you fish the bay most of the time so most of the time you shouldn't have to exceed 5&bait and I think that the Solaris has a real nice sweet spot at 5oz. Also it is a little cheaper so in case money is an issue, you'll save a little with the solaris. One problem I've had with the Solaris is that the tip will spin but a little glue can fix that easily. I've also broken a Solaris, the 9ft model, while casting 3oz and bloodworms but have not had any problems casting 8oz and a chunk of bait with the 12ft model. Hope this helps.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Blue Heron said:


> Okuma Solaris Rod:
> SSS1202MHI, 12'0", MH, Surf Spinning, 20 - 40, *3 - 8*, 2, $78.00
> 
> Okuma Reel
> EB-65, 4.5:1, 9 + 1, 27.6, 330/12 275/15 205/20, $94.00


I have three 12' Solaris rods, two set up with the EB-65 and I love the set. They feel like they were made for each other. Have a Shimano Baitrunner 4500 on the other rod but I haven't casted it yet. Waiting for the water to warm up...  
Have heard good reports on the Shimano, but I can't back them up yet.



> My concerns deal with the rods.
> 1) Given that I am an average caster, which of the two rods would I probably be able to cast 5oz of lead (no bait) the farthest?


On 5-6oz, my bet is on the Solaris. 8-10oz Tica.



> 2) Which of the two rods would be most sensitive in detecting bites? I have had a problem in the past detecting bites on the Outer Banks using friends' 12' Ugly Sticks.


Also have a 12' Ugly Stick. Hard to load and detect bites IMHO. Collects dust since I got the Okumas.

Suggest checking the prices at:
Fishermans HQ 
They have the EB-65 for $65. Bought one of my mine from them without a problem.
I like James Tackle too... site mentioned above. Kinda slow to ship at times, but it'll get there. Good guy.

My $.02.

Good luck.
.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Blue Heron,*

Go check out the Okuma gear Fish-On has for sale. Fred takes care of his gear, it's all in good shape. I don't think you two live to far apart either, goodluck! ......Tightlines

*Solairs Rods & Reels*


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

if i were casting 5oz and in the bay i would go with a tica but and 11'6 it cast just as fare if not further because its a little easier to throw if your an average caster but i've never used a solaris but i just dont like okumas i've had bad experience with them and have seen them break way more than a tica


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Did I miss something?*



striperswiper said:


> i've never used a solaris but i just dont like okumas i've had bad experience with them and have seen them break way more than a tica


If you never used one how would you know?  

All rod companys have had their share of bad lots of blanks. That includes Okuma and Tica both. I've seen a OM snap like a toothpick as well as a Breakaway, it's just a bad blank thats all. 

The mistake Tica made is when they stopped useing Fuji guides and reel seats on allot of their rods! The old Ticas are great rods but you couldn't give me a new one.

The fact is the Solaris is a better rod for Bay fishing. They can throw lighter weights much better and can still throw 8 & bait. If you fish the surf allot and can't afford a custom, a older Tica is probably a better choice.

With that said, I'll stick with the Solaris in the Bay or surf. I've caught many a 30lb plus fish and a few over 40lb on a Solaris but to each his own. ....Tightlines


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have a 12' Solaris and a 11.5' Tica. If most of your fishing is in the Bay, go with the Solaris. It's a slightly lighter rod for lighter work.

I like my Tica and have had no problems with it, but it's really more of an 8-and-a-bait surf rod.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> If you never used one how would you know?



he wouldn't Hat....he's a yougin...on my side of the water....he's impressoinable,tho...I'll get up wit him this spring....he's a preetty good kid....Plannin on takin him South this year...and possibliy see'n a guy older than Santa Claus when we hit AI,this year


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

thanx Al oh yea who would that old fella be


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

striperswiper said:


> thanx Al oh yea who would that old fella be



Hat80...the oldest fart I know


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

LMAO.... yea i like to me ya HAT maybe you could let me throw that solaris


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cheapie rods... the only way, how do i kno? cause i break EVERYTHING... im on a first name basis with warranty companies. the only thing i havent broke that i've bought have been 3 things

1. Lamiglas
2. Breakaway
3. GLOCK

that being said, warranty wise, tica will take care of you, you break it, they fix it, almost as good as SUREFIRE.

THe only way brother, is tica for 6oz and less, 8+ is a OM. Both these come with excellent warranty, and you can better it by being ____________ on the phone if its been more than a year or whatever. The okuma flexes entirely too much for me, i feel like im going to snap it in a bad way. And i have snapped them, and NOT had them replaced. I've broken ticas, 5-7 biz days later, brand new rod. The eye problem, they're sending me a new rod. whatya think now? and plus not to be a prick, but up in md bayfishing, you have no need to throw more than 5 or 6 tops... usually 4 will do it. and the types of fish you catch dont require the backbone that is required of the guys that fish cobia and drum all the time. 40lb striper is nothing to a 25lb cobia... u know what im sayin. The fishing in the bay lets is forgiving, it would almost be silly to buy gear that is too good you know? That being said i own a tica in 7, 8, 9, 10 and just sold my 12. in the smaller throwing 6 or less i think tica is hard to beat for more than one reason.

neil


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im sorry, too many bls! here is MHO about this, just input brother, everything is different for everybody.

1) Given that I am an average caster, which of the two rods would I probably be able to cast 5oz of lead (no bait) the farthest?

I would say tica, my 9 and 10 tica outthrew both of the okumas and felt more secure.


2) Which of the two rods would be most sensitive in detecting bites? I have had a problem in the past detecting bites on the Outer Banks using friends' 12' Ugly Sticks.

Either will be fine, esp with PP, neither of these rods is a noodler like the uglistik

3) Which of the two rods do you think is the most reliable? For example, on P&S it seems that I have read frequently about Tica tips coming off. But there have been some reports of problems with the Solaris tips and even rod breakage. 

tica, (esp with customer support they have, ask around and look on other boards too, tica will take care of you) wow i sound like a tica rep

4) Regarding ocean surf fishing, it seems that the Tica (4-10oz) would be able to handle 8nBait better than the Solaris (3-8oz). Would there be a significant advantage of one rod over the other for ocean use? 

8and bait i would definatley do tica. Go to a store, and do this, take a 8oz sinker and tie it on, see how it feels... if you want an 8bait rod at 12ft, 11ft, 10ft, go with the OM. but for occaisional 8 i would do tica.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Come on guys,*

I know you two are down with the BL's. But me thinks your both smoking bananas again too.  Put that in your Tica and smoke it! ....Tightlines

Agent A, if you don't come around soon we'll have to debrief you again. This time, electric will be involved!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Hat, them "southern" boyz may be trying to start another war, and even though a "Bama boy, a war not winnable. Maybe we can gather the troops and push them all the way to Koz's territory, he'd know what to do with 'em (can you say shark bait?).

Now, personally, and since I AIn't that much younger, I prefer wise old fart, rather the ol' fart, and sooner or later Al will either be A) an old fart or B) a wise old fart, and then there is C) SHARK BAIT!  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The OBX will do the trick.*

I got Kenny a sniper rifle and a AK. He said AL zig zags to much. I think agent A has defected and needs to be put down! .....Tightlines


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I Am*

Om Man I Like How It Throws And Handles Fish.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

You should take a look at the Tsunami rods also. They are similar to Ticas except I believe they have better components.

I have a 11' Tica, 12 Solaris and 9 Tsunami. I prefer the Tica but also like the feel of solaris. My solaris is paired up with EB65 and it is a nice setup. But just like what Axon has said, I don't believe it is meant for saltwater, it is showing its wear just after 2 season of use.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hey*

Blue I'm Opening A Tackle Shop In Silver Spring ,maryland I Went To The Saltwater Show In Nj And I Found Out About Some New Rods Called Rainshadow Thats Very Thin And Can Handle 5-12 Of Led If You Can Hold Out For Bit I Will Make You One Of These Rods For A P&s Discount.i Should Have These Rods By March 3 .


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> I got Kenny a sniper rifle and a AK. He said AL zig zags to much. I think agent A has defected and needs to be put down! .....Tightlines


NO DEFECTION...STILL LUV YOU GUYS TO THA nORTH OF ME   


Just don't whack any of them from the A/C...theys stuck inbetween a rock an a hard place....not true Yanks...and not close enuff to the Mason Dixie line....Kinda stuck in Limbo


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Cdl,*



CAST DADDY L said:


> I Found Out About Some New Rods Called Rainshadow Thats Very Thin And Can Handle 5-12 Of Led If You Can Hold Out For Bit I Will Make You One Of These Rods For A P&s Discount.i Should Have These Rods By March 3 .


Rainshadow Rods have been around for close to two years now.  There are many of us on the board that have costom build 1509 and 1508 Rainshadows. .....Tightlines


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Some of us like All Stars (soon to be collectors items)*



Hat80 said:


> Rainshadow Rods have been around for close to two years now.  There are many of us on the board that have costom build 1509 and 1508 Rainshadows. .....Tightlines


Just ordered the All Star 1508 and was told by All Star that they will no longer make blanks as their new owner (Shakespeare) feels that they have to concentrate more on their product line and not fishing blanks. 

Just when I find a manufacturer that I like too! 

Sandcrab


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Ron,*

Trust me, you will love the Rainshadows! .....Tightlines


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*All Star is good*

I purchasced a All Star Shoreline Classic from Hatteras Jacks last year;its rated for up to 9oz but will thro alot more than that.Its a real heaver I got for 90bucks;makes the OceanMaster look like a sissy rod.I never touched the Rainshaddow series;but sounds like a good rod.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Thank you very much to all of you who responded. WOW! I appreciate your well thought out views based on your experiences and your recommendations of where to get a good deal and a discount. 

You gave me a lot of great info to help me make a final decision. 

Based on all your input I decided to get the 12' Okuma Solaris spinning rod with the Okuma Epixor EB-65 reel for the following reasons:

- Since this will be my first 12' rod, the Solaris will probably be better for me because it's somewhat lighter and probably will be easier for me to get started and initially handle it better.

- I will be fishing 90% in the bay. If I start to fish more in the ocean or have problems with the Solaris there, I will buy a 12' OM.

- Based on your responses, it appeard to me that the sensitivity and the casting distance (5oz) issues were won by the Solaris. 

- Many of the problems with the Solaris and Tica that I read about in the past were reinterated here. I have also been told of potential saltwater problems with the Epixor. 

I have decided to buy the Solaris and Epixor from Tochtermans in Balto., which has a great local reputation. I'm hoping that if I have any problems they can be resolved at the store. Also, when possible, I really like to support my local tackle shops. They may be more expensive, but they can be a wealth of knowledge and information. In my experience the good ones look out for their customers' best interests.

Thanks for all the thought and time you put into your responses and thanks for sharing your wealth of knowledge with me.  

Blue Heron


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Tochermens?Got Bloodworms?*

Hey Blue Heron;does Tochermens have Bloodworms yet?I went up there looking for them on Sunday but when I went up to the door and checked the store hours it said it was closed on Sundays.But if they have Bloodworms I might hit them up I hear they have DAM GOOD BLOODWORMS.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi BigJeff823,

I don't know if they have bloods yet. But here is their # 410-3276942.

Last year, I think in the spring, the Essex area bait shops' blood worms were quite small and selling for $8 for 10 worms . I took a ride to Tochtermans. I am not a regular customer. Theirs were medium to good sized. Ms. Tochterman thought they were not big enough for Tochtermans standards, so she gave me 18 bloods for the price of 12. I don't remember the price but I think it was between $7-$8. 

I won't be going down there to buy the rod and reel until next week. If you call the store maybe you could post your findings. If you go and buy some bloods - the size, count and price may also be of interest to others in Balto. 

Blue Heron


----------

